# POD HD PRO power amps!



## OWHall (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi everybody, thanks for checking out the thread. I know there is a specific pod hd pro thread in gear and equipment but there seems to be so much traffic on it that the last 2 times I tried to ask this the posts just got buried in conversation with no response haha.
Basically I'm wondering how many of you run HD pros through cabs and what power amps you use to drive them. I'm looking for a cheap(ish), rack mountable solution for around £300 GBP. Go!
Cheers,
Oscar


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Sep 21, 2013)

The Rocktron Velocity series of power amps, as well as ART SLA power amps are popular. Idk how much they'd be over there, but you should be able to pick one up cheap used.


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Sep 21, 2013)

when i first got mine i ran it threw the power amp section of my head (fxloop return) while that is a simple solution if you have a head or an amp with an fx loop.


----------



## japs5607 (Sep 21, 2013)

I'll just post this here (again)


----------



## OWHall (Sep 21, 2013)

guitarfreak1387 said:


> when i first got mine i ran it threw the power amp section of my head (fxloop return) while that is a simple solution if you have a head or an amp with an fx loop.



I like that idea but I don't want to influence the tone too heavily with my head, I'm looking to replace it with the pod ultimately. I know the 4 cable method is a nice solution but I also like the idea of having everything neat and tidy in a little rack.


----------



## OWHall (Sep 21, 2013)

japs5607 said:


> I'll just post this here (again)



Nice.


----------



## Alphanumeric (Sep 21, 2013)

+1 Matrix, they are made for digital pre's (so the axe fx) to sound great,

otherwise if you have a head try through that, especially if its a peavey or mesa.

Budget - ART, Rocktron.


----------



## OWHall (Sep 22, 2013)

StateOfSerenity said:


> +1 Matrix, they are made for digital pre's (so the axe fx) to sound great,
> 
> otherwise if you have a head try through that, especially if its a peavey or mesa.
> 
> Budget - ART, Rocktron.



Thanks for the advice (everyone). My head is a blackstar s1-100

Edit: just checked out the matrix gt800fx and it isn't TOO far out of my price range really so if you guys recommend it so highly it may be a good option?


----------



## japs5607 (Sep 22, 2013)

I used to run my POD into the fx loop of a 6505. Now I show up at practice. Take the front and rear covers off my rack case, plug in mu guitar and speaker cab. And I'm ready to play. In approx 30 seconds. The. I sit and wait for the rest of the band to set up. For ease of use. POD/power amp is the way to go. It's all a matter of preference


----------



## spadz93 (Sep 22, 2013)

i use a velocity 300 and it sounds pretty awesome


----------



## GunpointMetal (Sep 23, 2013)

not exactly rack-mountable, but Crate Powerblock!


----------



## T-e-r-r-y (Sep 23, 2013)

I use a Markbass LMIII bass head with my HD500.
Sounds great, but I'd love a Matrix.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 23, 2013)

The Carvin TS100 is nice too!


----------



## sage (Sep 23, 2013)

+1 on the Velocity 300. The ability to dial in the Reactance and Definition (pretty sure they're basically resonance and presence) on the fly allows you to tune your rig to the room without having to delve into the EQ of your pre-amp. The only downside to it is that it's only fully powered going into either a pair of 4 ohm loads in stereo or an 8 ohm load mono (bridged). Last night, we played a venue that experienced a PA failure the night previously, so we had to use our amps to fill the room rather than just as on-stage monitors. I had the V300 just over halfway up. If I'd been running the 16 ohm cab that I had been using up until Friday night, the V300 would have been dimed to generate the same output. Only other downside is that it is wicked heavy for a 1U, non-tubed power amp. I'm not sure what all is in there to make it that heavy, but it ain't pleasant to lift.


----------

